# New version 20.5.6.RC21 this morning



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Bolt just received the above update from RC18. No idea what its supposed to fix but will be trying Plex and Netflix etc now.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Bolt just received the above update from RC18. No idea what its supposed to fix but will be trying Plex and Netflix etc now.


Any improvement on Plex or Netflix?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Netflix was fixed prior to this release for me. Plex does seem a bit more stable. I have browsed a good bit and it has not locked up yet and dumped me back to tivo central. The real test is for channels support but I do not use that feature much.


----------



## chadgr (Jan 17, 2016)

I got RC21 as well. Netflex exiting works now (maybe it did from the last update). Plex for me still crashes. I go to any photo collection start scrolling to the right and after about 30-50 pictures go by it dumps me back to the Tivo main screen.  

At least I use Netflix much more than Plex and Plex works well on Xbox One. Love to have just one go to solution though...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Netflix is "fixed" in what sense? Last time I checked I could work around its problems but it was in no way working the way that I want it to. I want to be able to enable most output formats to allow my television to upconvert lower resolutions to 2160p and if I do that Netflix cannot be used at all. It will only work if only 4K output formats are enabled.


----------



## rusman (Apr 23, 2002)

This update appears to have (mostly) fixed the hdmi issues I was having with my Samsung 4k tv and the tivo not displaying when I turn the tv on.


----------

